# 22 pump



## Dbender (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a 22 pump (cheapo gun but has sentimental value)American Eagle I think.  The problem it has is it won't extract the shell after it has been shot.  The extractor appears to be working properly will extract unfired shell everytime.  If I use a micrometer and measure the fired case it is slightly larger diameter than one fired out of another 22 (different model).  Is this a problem that can be repaired by a gunsmith?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 8, 2013)

Dbender said:


> I have a 22 pump (cheapo gun but has sentimental value)American Eagle I think.  The problem it has is it won't extract the shell after it has been shot.  The extractor appears to be working properly will extract unfired shell everytime.  If I use a micrometer and measure the fired case it is slightly larger diameter than one fired out of another 22 (different model).  Is this a problem that can be repaired by a gunsmith?  Any advice would be appreciated.



Look at the chamber carefully with a good light. Do you see a rough place,or dent, or mark in the metal? Many times a rough chamber prevents good extraction. Brownell sells a neat little tool to iron out those dents.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 9, 2013)

*2000 gun*

.22 LR pump action rifles must be really really valuable things.  Well worth any cost to repair.
Why, I just saw one listed for $2000 on the GON Marketplace !!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have shot many 22 shorts, they will foul the chamber so as to make a LR hard to eject.
I have a bolt action and all that can be shot right now is 22 shorts, due to the fouling in the chamber. When I shoot the last short, I'll give her a good cleaning.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 9, 2013)

I purchased a High Standard Sport King DeLuxe .22 Pump rifle when I was 16 years old. Saved my money from cropping tobacco all summer. It features a 24" barrell, and has won one memorable accuracy contest. (shooting off the red cap of a Drano can without hitting the can itself at 50 yards.). I made the mistake of firing several boxes of .22 shorts which left the chamber fouled, interfering with reliable extraction. Most would partially extract and require help with fingers. It took a good cleaning to resolve. I've purchased one of the newer pull through "snakes" that make this much easier. Have not fired that rifle in over ten years. Believe I'll get it out of the safe and take my grandson to the farm. Good Luck.


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ditto for shooting shorts, or not really cleaning well.  Soak chamber area well with solvent, then scrub with .22 brush.

Another possible problem might be in the extractor (ejector?) area.
If it is full of fouling it might not grip rim?


----------

